
Ayn Rand Lamp - jimsojim
http://www.volcanophile.com/index.php?/root/ayn-rand-lamp-video/
======
throwawayukcyb
_> "Her dramatic eye movements are self-stimulating her brain hemispheres, a
technique called bi-lateral stimulation. By panning her eyes back and forth
she is unknowingly using this technique to synthesize her brain hemisphere's
memory and logic functions connecting complex ideas and accessing enormous
amount of information."_

Is this satire?

~~~
kriro
That summary seems to be wrong as the technique helps with processing
emotional information and not with connecting complex ideas. At least that's
what I remember and what the wiki article says as well. It's been a while
since I read about it.

I know that it is a well researched and established method for treatment of
Parkinsons (short term and midterm results have been empirically solid) and
also used to treat PTSD.

~~~
chris_wot
According to _Scientific American_ , The journal _Brain and Cognition_ found a
correlation with moving your eyes from side to side with increased creativity
and improved memory. [1]

1\. [http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode/boost-
your...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode/boost-your-
creativity-with-eye-move-09-11-10/)

~~~
autoreleasepool
As an obsessive compulsive, I should not have learned that today... lol

------
microtherion
When I read the title, I expected something connected to Matt Ruff's novel
"Sewers, Gas & Electric" [http://www.bymattruff.com/my-novels/sewer-gas-
electric/](http://www.bymattruff.com/my-novels/sewer-gas-electric/) which
features Ayn Rand trapped in a hurricane lamp as one of the characters.

~~~
dalyons
a really wacky, fun, and occasionally high-brow read. I really didnt expect to
like it as much as I did. (I also immediately thought it was going to be the
lamp from that book)

------
mgbmtl
Since there seems to be a lot of Ayn Rand articles lately, you might be
interested in the excellent 3 part series by Adam Curtis called "All Watched
Over by Machines of Loving Grace".

It includes a segment on Ayn Rand, including segments from that interview, but
also lots of really interesting interviews with silicon valley folks from the
90s, to high-freq stock market trading and "ecosystems".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Watched_Over_by_Machines_o...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Watched_Over_by_Machines_of_Loving_Grace_%28TV_series%29)

------
johnhattan
"Oh, this is when science didn't need to have a purpose." \- Mystery Science
Theater 3000

------
bitwize
Modern art, ladies and gentlemen!

~~~
foobarbecue
Nope. Contemporary.

~~~
chris_wot
What's the difference?

 _edit:_ thank you to all those who responded. No thanks to the person who hit
the downvote link.

~~~
foobarbecue
Modern Art includes Picasso, Van Gough, etc. Wikipedia says it ended in the
1970s.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_art](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_art)

Contemporary means happening right about now.

~~~
mchahn
I always thought "post-modern" was a weird oxymoron like "giant shrimp".

~~~
chris_wot
In that case, the contemporary art created now will in 20 years also be an
oxymoron.

~~~
mchahn
They are going to run out of adjectives.

I was in a drug store recently and the cold medicines that used to say full-
strength or maximum-strength now say "extreme". They are also going to run out
of adjectives.

~~~
chris_wot
Sort of reminds me of Ludicrous Speed...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygE01sOhzz0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygE01sOhzz0)

------
awl130
i have a lot of friends who are recovering meth addicts and so when i first
read ayn rand's atlas shrugged and came across john galt's ridiculous 60 page
monologue (and no, i did not elect to read it word for word, you are a fucking
moron if you do), my first suspicion, not knowing anything about her
background yet, was that this sounded like someone high on amphetamines. sure
enough, with a little research, i found that she was on benzos the entire time
she was writing atlas shrugged. once i saw this interview with the shifty eyes
i was convinced. she's tweaked out of her mind. to be clear, i think atlas
shrugged is a significant work of art, but i also think parts of it are just
the ramblings of someone high on speed, and i'll be damned if i'm going to
read all of it.

~~~
autoreleasepool
Sorry to be pedantic, but benzos are not amphetamines and have almost the
opposite behavioral effects. They're sedative and would make it much harder to
write anything at all.

~~~
awl130
benzedrine is an amphetamine. what am i missing here? or did i use the
incorrect slang? don't know, wasn't alive during the 60s.

she was on benzedrine, then dexedrine and dexamyl

[http://randwatch.blogspot.com/2011/03/was-ayn-rand-drug-
addi...](http://randwatch.blogspot.com/2011/03/was-ayn-rand-drug-addict.html)

~~~
autoreleasepool
Yes, incorrect "slang". Not from the 60's, it's actually very 21st century.
Benzos almost universally refers to Benzodiazepines (Xanax, Klonopin, etc...).
Doctors even say Benzos, it's a legitimate abbreviation.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benzodiazepine](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benzodiazepine)

~~~
awl130
i stand corrected.

------
unixhero
This is seriously awesome. That's enough internet for me today.

~~~
purplerabbit
I'm with you on this

